# General > Birdwatching >  Injured goldfinch

## Pollycat

Morning

I have an injured goldfinch in a hamster cage in my bathroom.  He has been there for over a week now since I rescued him as he flapped his way round the garden.  He appears to have a couple of damaged feathers on one wing.  He is eating and drinking fine and can hop about the cage but don't think he is capable of much flight.  Any ideas?

----------


## dousslesh

Contact SSPCA  Balmore for further advice.  Tel no 01847 861386.

----------


## kosacid

just keep him till he can fly or grows new feathers then let him go

----------


## Pollycat

Thanks.  Was hoping there might be someone with an aviary that could take him as hate seeing him in the cage but if I let him go the cats will get him.

----------


## Kenn

Contact Sinclair Manson or Donnie Omand they should be able to give you some advice.

----------

